# My "I Can't Help It" Haul



## fash10nista (Sep 23, 2006)

My MAC addiction is killing me...well, my wallet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Shadesticks:*
Pink Couture
Gracious Me
Fresh Cement
Shimmersand
Blurburry

*Eyes:*
Waternymph e/s 
Parrot e/s
Folie e/s






Budding Beauty e/s depotted






*Face:*
Sunbasque blush
Opulent pearlizer






*Quad/Palette*
Y&Kei palette (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My collection is complete!)
Take Wing quad










*Lips:*
Pure Vanity l/g
Chromaliving l/g
Instinctive l/s
Blonde on Blonde l/s
Coy l/l
Sinnamon l/g






*Pigments:*
Accent Red  
Tan
Lily White
Coco
Pink Opal
Deckchair
Goldenaire
Deep Blue Green sample


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 23, 2006)

blimey good haul!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 23, 2006)

great haul! where did you find deckchair and the y& kei pallete?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 23, 2006)

*Wonderful!!!*

*Question:  How do you like the Pink Couture Shadestick???  I was thinking about getting it, but got Gracious Me S/S instead...should I get P C too??*

*Thanks...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 
_great haul! where did you find deckchair and the y& kei pallete?_

 
I got them both from two great specktrettes...gisselle and toby1...

I had been looking for the y&kei palette, like FOREVER! lol
I have the l/g and the l/s so my coll. is finally complete!!!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Wonderful!!!*

*Question:  How do you like the Pink Couture Shadestick???  I was thinking about getting it, but got Gracious Me S/S instead...should I get P C too??*

*Thanks...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I like to make my eyes pop, so I like PC for its frosty look. I also use it under Pink Opal pigment, helps it stay on as well as making the color brighter. GM is great too. Not as frosty-looking as PC but looks good with it (i use both, PC for highlight, GM for lid). I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 both! 

I say get PC too...


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW! you found parrot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





awesome haul. im jealous !


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 23, 2006)

wow !! nice haul !!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW!! Fabulous!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 24, 2006)

omg that is one huge haul! enjoy yr new stuff =D


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome - you got a lot of pigments!


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_WOW! you found parrot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

I know..I'm so happy I'm just :cartwheel:!


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sadeyes32* 
_Awesome - you got a lot of pigments!_

 
I've recently gotten into pigments so there's some catchin' up to do...


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their comments! I'm so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## aziza (Sep 25, 2006)

Daaaaang girl!


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 25, 2006)

Great haul!  What do you plan on wearing Blurburry with?  I just bought it this weekend and I am debating....


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Houston Galleria Haul*

The MAC store was unbelievable...it was swarmed and I was so overwhelmed that I only bought 4 empty quad palettes and 2 e/s pots, saddle and ricepaper.
I found jeweltone, pompous blue and b-rich technacolour eyeshadows from Nordstrom's.
I guess I saved my money for October 19 and November 16.


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *danabanayna* 
_Great haul!  What do you plan on wearing Blurburry with?  I just bought it this weekend and I am debating...._

 
Well, I have the duo mineralize shadow Heat Element, both the copper and gold would go with it...I wonder if Amber Lights would match as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think a little experimenting is in order...


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 28, 2006)

omg girlie!!! talk about major haulage!


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 28, 2006)

*Pics added*

I finally added pics....but since this haul, I've got more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That haul should be up soon...


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 28, 2006)

how were you lucky enought to find parrot? was it in the store or did you do a swap or ebay?? i been looking for parrot also! Nice haul!!


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_how were you lucky enought to find parrot? was it in the store or did you do a swap or ebay?? i been looking for parrot also! Nice haul!!_

 
I was lucky enough to get through a great fellow Spectratite...


----------

